# Barnhart loader and log cars



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

I am sure at some point there has been a forum on Barnhart loaders on here. Can anyone direct me to a feed on either the cars and/or the loader? I'd love to find some drawings for the loader. 

Also does anyone know a manufacturer that makes arch bar trucks like this? http://www.flickr.com/photos/cooks_forest/3737817508/in/photostream/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd check The Narrow Gauge and Shortline Gazette magazine for plans. All I know about the Barnharts came from there. 

What scale trucks? 

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Also does anyone know a manufacturer that makes arch bar trucks like this?Check Hartford Products.


----------



## riffer (May 13, 2013)

What Totalwrecker said. 
NG&SLG did a multi-part series on Barnhart Loaders. You could probably pick up the back issues at Montage Worldwide or railpub.


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm going for 1:22.5


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe Hartland then (1:24) and use larger wheels. 
Delton off ebay mebbe... 

John


----------



## Mystic Wanderer (Sep 27, 2010)

John (MLS - Mystic Wanderer), you are not a MLS 1st Class member and as such are not entitled to post things for sale. You might care to review the forum rules & guidelines (see link below).

Forum Rules and Guidelines[/b]


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Did I miss something (I'm usually late to the party)? I don't see where John offered anything up for sale in this thread.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Hawk, 
Looks like a mod removed an ad (the post above yours) and asked that the rules be honored, that's all. 

First John


----------

